
Zuckerberg, Milner, and Hawking to Launch Nanocraft Project - mychaelangelo
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10102777497843851&set=a.612287952871.2204760.4&type=3&permPage=1
======
sprucely
This seems pretty cool. It fits in nicely with the Sci-Fi trope of sending
machines with our genome out to other star systems where they proceed to print
or otherwise grow a colony; a little far-fetched, but not nearly so much as
humans traveling to the stars.

